# OP 177B über USB programmieren/updaten



## Fireball (9 Mai 2006)

Ich versuche schon seit geraumer Zeit mein OP 177B mono DP irgendwie zu programmieren.

Über MPI und Profibus hatte ich keine Verbindung bekommen. Nun hab ich ein USB Masterlinkkabel gekauft und gehofft es würde dadrüber gehen, was leider nicht der Fall ist.
Solangsam sind wir in der Firma am verzweifeln.
Wir bekommen also weder über MPI, Profibus noch USB eine Verbindung zum OP.
Auf dem OP befindet sich die Version 1.0.0.0 und in WinCC flex. haben wir die Version 1.0.1.0

Flex bringt mir nun diese Fehlermeldung:



> Error : Der Transfer ist nicht möglich. Entweder wurde das USB-Verbindungskabel gezogen (Kabel von PC und Gerät abziehen und erneut stecken),
> oder diese WinCC Flexible ES-Version und die Betriebssystemversion des Bediengerätes sind nicht kompatibel (Betriebssystemupdate für das Bediengerät durchführen).



Allerding is das USB Kabel richtig angeschlossen und der WinCC flex Treiber ist auch installiert. Ich habe die WinCC flex Version 2005 + SP1 drauf.

Nun meine Frage, gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten das Betriebssystem zu updaten oder wie bekommen ich eine Verbindung zu meinem OP ?

MfG

Fire


----------



## seeba (9 Mai 2006)

Fireball schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche schon seit geraumer Zeit mein OP 177B mono DP irgendwie zu programmieren.
> 
> Über MPI und Profibus hatte ich keine Verbindung bekommen. Nun hab ich ein USB Masterlinkkabel gekauft und gehofft es würde dadrüber gehen, was leider nicht der Fall ist.
> Solangsam sind wir in der Firma am verzweifeln.
> ...


Du benutzt ProSave 7.0 oder 7.1 zum Uploaden des OSes?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Eumel (9 Mai 2006)

*Vermutlich ist das USB-Kabel nicht geeignet!*

Hallo Fire,

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem!

Folgendes prüfen:

1. Für das USB-Masterlinkkabel muss der Treiber von Siemens benutzt werden! In der Systemsteuerung prüfen welcher Treiber eingebunden ist!

2. In WinCC flex. muss 'USB' im Transferbild angewählt werden.

3. Im OP177B muss in den CE-Einstellungen unter Transfersettings USB angewählt sein und beide Häckchen setzen für 'Enable'/'Remote'.

4. Im OP177B im Loader-Modul auf Transfer gehen, bevor du den Download startest.

5. Nicht alle USB-Masterlinkkabel werden vom CE unterstützt. Ich habe die Verbindung nur mit dem Lindy-Kabel USB1.1 zum Laufen gebracht! Mit dem USB2.0 hatte ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie du.
Siemens hat im Customer Support eine Liste mit Kabel die funktionieren.

Der USB-Download hat bei mir auch erst mit dem 3. Kabel geklappt!
Siemens schiebt das Problem von sich, da sie ja keinen Einfluss auf die Produktion und Änderungen der USB-Kabel hat.
Wenn Siemens schon die RS232 zugunsten von USB entfallen läßt, dann sollten Sie wenigsten das passende Programmierkabel dazu verkaufen!

Ansonsten MPI oder DP auswählen, dass geht zum Glück immer.


Gruß Eumel


----------



## Fireball (10 Mai 2006)

Das Problem is das ich weder über MPI, DP noch USB ne Verbindung bekomme.
Die Einstellungen sind alle richtig bzw. hab ich auch so eingestellt und trotzdem weigert sich mein OP mit mir zu kommunizieren.

Zum Uploaden nutze ich ProSave 7.3

Ich glaub ja nich das es am Kabel liegt, da ich ja auch per MPI und DP keine Verbindung bekomme.

MfG

Fire


----------



## volker (10 Mai 2006)

mpi/dp klappt in der regel erst nach dem ersten aufspielen eines projekts.
jedenfalls ist das bei den 270/370er geräten so.

probiers mal seriell (nullmodem)


----------



## Fireball (10 Mai 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> mpi/dp klappt in der regel erst nach dem ersten aufspielen eines projekts.
> jedenfalls ist das bei den 270/370er geräten so.
> 
> probiers mal seriell (nullmodem)



Leider hat mein PC bzw. Laptop keinen Seriellenport mehr. Über nen anderen PC nützt es mir nichts da ich nächste Woche Inbetriebnahme habe und da eben mit dem Laptop arbeiten muss und darüber eben auch das OP programmieren.


----------



## volker (10 Mai 2006)

wie gesagt. nur beim ersten mal. danach wird mpi/dp gehen. 
oder ist das op welches du jetzt hast nicht das selbe welches in der anlage ist.


----------



## Fireball (10 Mai 2006)

Doch doch es ist das selbe. Naja mal sehen was der Siemens Support spricht.
Wenn sich was ergibt, werde ich es hier natürlich posten. 

MfG

Fire


----------



## volker (10 Mai 2006)

support anrufen kann nicht schaden.
spiel doch einfach mal das projekt seriell auf und probiere es danach mal über mpi. wenn das geht wirds auch bei der inbetriebnahme über mpi gehen.


----------



## Fireball (11 Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen, nachdem ich gestern fast ne Stunde mit dem Siemens Support telefoniert habe und nichts dabei rausgekommen ist, haben wir uns ne andere CP Karte (CP 5512) besorgt und siehe da, auf Anhieb hat es geklappt.

Also mein Rat an alle, wenn ihr probleme mit der Kommunikation über eine CP 5511 habt, probiert es gleich mit einer neueren.
Die 5511 machen wohl zuviel Probleme.

MfG

Fire


----------

